# m/c twins 8 weeks apart



## orionbaby (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm here with another random question as I work through my grief over my miscarriage(s). I was carrying twins and m/c one of them at 6.5 weeks. After many uneventful weeks passed I figured the rest of the pregnancy was in the clear and was so grateful to still be pg, and then I lost the other baby at 14 weeks. They implanted on opposite sides of my uterus so I'm assuming that they were fraternal twins, though I'll admit I know nothing of these things. I'm just guessing. As such though, why would I have lost them both?

I know I'll never truly know and nobody can tell me for sure, but does anybody know anything about twin miscarriage? I guess this is a rather vague question, but I'd appreciate any insight offered. Or perhaps I'm just torturing myself over something I'll never know...


----------



## NullSet (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm sorry.







I have no personal experience with a twin m/c so can't offer you any answers but wanted to post anyway.


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*


----------



## lovbeingamommy (Jun 17, 2007)

Mama, I'm am so sorry. I also haven't had experience with twins, but couldn't read and not post







Peace and healing to you and your family.


----------



## Mamax3 (Nov 21, 2001)

I am so sorry you lost your twins. I have no personal experience but I am thinking of you.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Mamaterra~* 
I miscarried twins at 14 and 15 weeks. I too had fraternal twins with two different implantation sites but baby A, the first to m/c, was much less developed than baby B, like by 3 or 4 weeks. I think that may have been due to twin to twin transfusion syndrome. We speculate that the reason for the miscarriage was due to my blood clotting disorder and combined with the TTTT syndrome, they had a very slim chance of making it even if we knew about the blood clotting disorder beforehand. (


I thought TTTT syndrome happened when the twins are identical and share a placenta? I am by no means an authority, but I thought that was why identicals with a shared placenta are considered "high risk".


----------



## ~Mamaterra~ (Jul 5, 2006)

*


----------



## AntoninBeGonin (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry you lost your babies
















Babies


----------



## Sophiasmomma (Jun 16, 2004)

im so sorry ..peace to you and your family during this tough time


----------

